# Como rectificar 12VCA



## Fantasma (Feb 18, 2006)

Hola amigos del foro

El proyecto que tengo en mente a sufrido un cambio y necesito alimentar el circuito de abajo (sirve para detectar la cantidad de luz) con corriente de la linea de 220V, tengo el transformador 220/12V que no se como construir la fuente de poder.

alguien podria enviarme un circuito sencillo???

Si es posible me gustaria que me lo explicara (solo si es posible y tienen el tiempo de hacerlo, no quiero aprovecharme de su buena voluntad), de forma sencilla, para asi tal vez, poder en un futuro poder construir mis propias fuentes de poder.

Ha una duda:  si construyo la fuente de poder para el circuito de abajo, puedo conectar entre el transformador y el sistema de rectificacion un ventilador de 12V de ca (de esos que se tienen los computadores)????

Por todo muchas gracias


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Feb 19, 2006)

necesitas alimentar ese circuito solamente?
que caracteristicas tiene el transformador que posees??

porque ese esquemita puedes alimentarlo con fuente de poder aislada (con transformador) y no aislada (sin transformador - CUIDADO CON ESTA)
si te interesa te puedo ayudar...

pero primero dime de que forma quieres construir la fuente


----------



## meledu (Feb 19, 2006)

si ya tienes el transformador el resto es sencillo y barato solo le colocas un par de diodos rectificadores que convierten la corriente alterna que bota el transformador en corriente continua luego esta corriente necesita ser filtrada para lo cual usas un condensador electrolitico de 2200 microfaradios lo que debes tener e cuenta es que esta fuente te va arrojar un voltaje de mas o menos 16 voltios pero cualquier duda avisas byeee............


----------



## Piries (Feb 20, 2006)

En google encontraras multitud de esquemas de fuentes de alimentacion. Lo que necesitas para rectificar son 4 diodos utilizando la configuracion de puente de Graeth, a la salida del puente tendras por un lado el positivo y por otro masa. Entre el positivo y masa debes colocar un condensador de 2200uF de filtro, despues de este condensador , hay que colocar un 7812, la entrada con el positivo del condensador y a la salida tendras 12v estables. Tambien puedes poner un condensador ceramico de 100nF entre masa y la salida del 7812.

Salu2


----------



## Fantasma (Feb 21, 2006)

Hola amigos.

Quiero construir una fuente de poder sencilla y construirla en la misma placa del circuito de arriba.  Se como construir el pte rectificador.

Ahora mis dudas:

1)  Como saben el valor del condensador?  Existe alguna formula para saber la capacidad del condensador que debo usar?

2) si despues del transformador conecto en paralelo la fuente de poder y un ventilador de 12V ca.  Afectara la estabilidad de la corriente que llegará al circuito?

3) Los LEDs funcionan con corriente alterna??  es que me gustaria colocar un led que me indicara si el ventilador está funcionando o no.

Chao amigos 

Gracias


----------



## Piries (Feb 23, 2006)

Para calcular el condensador se usa la formla siguiente: c=I/(2*F*Vr). La i es la intensidad que consume la carga, la F es la frecuencia de la señal que sale del puente de diodos, siempre sera el doble de la frecuencia de la red y Vr es la calidad de onda, es decir la oscilacion que tendra el voltage. Hay que tener en cuenta que con un filtro C no se puede obtener una oscilacion inferior al 5%.

Depende de lo que conectes al circuito si que puede afectar el ventilador, ya que es una carga inductiva y al desconectarse genera picos de fuerza contraelectromotriz  que pueden dañar algun componente si no esta debidamente protgido , de esto no estoy seguro al 100% pero seguramente deberias proteger el regulador colocandole un diodo en antiparalelo.

Un led lo puedes hacer funcionar en corriente alterna pero as de tener en cuenta una cosa, el voltage inverso que soporta un led es muy pequeño y es facil que te lo carques. Otra cosa es que el led no quedaria siempre encendido sino que parparearia a la frecuencia de la onda senoidal de la red electrica. Este parpadeo seria inapreciable para el ojo humano. De todas formas pon el led el continua y te ahorraras problemas.

Salu2


----------



## Fantasma (Feb 24, 2006)

Gracias por tu ayuda Piries

Hay dos cosas que no me quedaron muy claras:

1)  Como se la oscilacion que tendrá el voltaje (Vr)????

2) Al colocar (el ventiladordes en serie con el LED) y estos dos en paralelo con el circuito despues del rectificador, es decir, todos con corriente continua, soluciono los problemas???    Tal vez debi mencionar que el ventilador comenzará a funcionar junto con el circuito, y que cuando el circuito se desconecte, el ventilador continuará funcionando, ya que es para enfriar una ampolleta.

Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 6, 2006)

Fantasma dijo:
			
		

> 3) Los LEDs funcionan con corriente alterna?? es que me gustaria colocar un led que me indicara si el ventilador está funcionando o no.
> 
> 1)  Como se la oscilacion que tendrá el voltaje (Vr)????


3) Existe el LED bicolor que cambia de color al cambiar la polaridad.
1) Vr le decidis según que tan filtrado lo queres al voltaje entre 5% y 20%, como va a un regulador 78xx no es de vital importancia que este bien filtrado. Para el normal de los casos Vr=5%.
2) El LED no es un diodo común y no puede ir en serie con nada que consuma mas de 50 mA.


----------



## SGG (Mar 9, 2006)

para el circuito que dibujaste arriba, digamos tu esquema, no tenes que hacerte tanto problema. las ayudas dejan de ser ayuda cuando te complican mas las cosas con valores, recetas y cosas que a tu circuito no le importan. por la sencillez de tu circuito te digo que con solo un puente de diodos y un capacitor de 1000micros ya te basta y sobra. ya que no tenes consumo, tenes solo un transistor polarizado con un consumo insignificante. y el tester tiene una impedancia muy alta de manera que tu fuente ni lo notara.

Por lo tanto.. 4 diodos... un capacitor electrolitico de 1000. y otra cosa más... segun veo... solo nesesitas el regulador 7812 si es que ya tienes armada una escala de lavores de lumen/volts colector. Porque si no es asi... con regular el potenciometro obtendrias el mismo resultado. Siempre y cuando no este muy justo el calculo de corrientes, deberias prestar atensión. y Sino estas seguro la formula definitiba seria, 4 diodos, 1000micros (mas es inutil solo consumis miliamperes), regulador 7812 y listo, ni siquiera un capacitor ceramico. y no te preocupes que tu ventilador si es uno chico de PC no va a afectar a tu transistor.


----------



## Fantasma (Mar 10, 2006)

SGG

podrias explicarme que es un regulkador 7812. No los conozco

Lo demas me quedo super claro

Gracias


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2006)

hay una pagina

no se si la conoscas ... se llama Google 

http://www.google.com.mx/

hay le pones .....

"fuente Vx Ax"
"fuente variable"
fuente con crowbar"
"fuente conmutada"

"LM317"
"7812"
"78xx"
"Regulador de voltaje"

y muchas cosas mas pana espero que te sirva la pagina y las palabras clave

un saludin todos 

ciao


----------

